# My Cruze



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome my friend to CT...!!!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome! Curious how you are going to run that much power on our little alts. Will be following though! Thumbs up!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Look forward to your build.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome! Which upgraded alternator are you going with? I don't see how the stock one could survive 5000 watts RMS... Nice looking Cruze


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome! Are those the chrome lower window trims next to the interior trim being painted? Didn't know they popped off?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I keep sitting here and wondering, "How is he going to get five kilowatts out of *any* alternator that will fit under the hood??"

A five kilowatt alternator weighs in at about 75-100 kilograms, last time I looked, and is... big... About as big as a 1.4 litre petrol engine...

I _think_ a 1.4 could spin it, it puts out 100 kilowatts, and a fair bit of torque...

Oh, maybe there is going to be a wind-power rotor on the roof, I think you only need two metre blades to generate five kilowatts...


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Congrats.. sounds like you have a lot of work ahead of you. Some I'm not sure how but where there's a will there's a way. Enjoy.


----------



## Michel1980 (Jul 24, 2014)

Seems a bit overdone, why not go for a other Chevrolet, and 275hp out of such small engine? You got to twin turbo it and their goes your MPG ratio lol.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> I keep sitting here and wondering, "How is he going to get five kilowatts out of *any* alternator that will fit under the hood??"
> 
> A five kilowatt alternator weighs in at about 75-100 kilograms, last time I looked, and is... big... About as big as a 1.4 litre petrol engine...
> 
> ...



I think all he has to do is connect 4 stock altenators in series. As for the 275hp..........:stoner:


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

The window trim pops right out the back one that's a couple inches long you need to tape off to do, all the lights except for headlights have been tinted. And I'm going to get a custom made alt should be around 250amps if I'm not mistaken. Plus I'll have more batteries, a cap, and I'll upgrade the current ground in the car. 
Any other questions just msg or post, I can answer most if not all questions. 


2011 Cruze 1.4l turbo
2003 Malibu 3.1
Cars are my passion, with audio being on top.
Music is my Life


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

And for the hp not even

I'll be getting 
trifecta tune
Bigger turbo which will run at least 25 psi
Headers
Blow off valve
Intake
Magna flow exhaust duel pipe
Pumps and injectors
I'll bore the block
Port the heads
New camshaft
Basically it'll be a different engine by the time I'm done.
Advantages to having 3 shops to work from 2 being free labour as well as having fabricators and welders and a body guy. Haha

I plan on actually opening my own custom car shop, so this will be my show car for that 


2011 Cruze 1.4l turbo
2003 Malibu 3.1
Cars are my passion, with audio being on top.
Music is my Life


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

Also as for the power that will be putting out to the amp. That's all been looked into, I have been doing stereos for years, as well as I have several friends who have their own car audio shops. I get 30/50% off all my audio equipment haha than 55% off almost all other parts  tires and wheels I get 30% off. Only thing I pay retail for is fuel 


2011 Cruze 1.4l turbo
2003 Malibu 3.1
Cars are my passion, with audio being on top.
Music is my Life


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

ProjectRedLine said:


> And for the hp not even
> 
> I'll be getting
> trifecta tune
> ...


Got a planned timeline for completion? I'm intrigued.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Now it's morning, and I can do some calculations 5kw ~ 400A @ 12V, 3kw ~ 250A @ 12V, and a bit of googling - good grief! You can get 800 ampere alternators!!! That's 9.6kw...

Okay, that's going to need some decent wiring to not fry, I presume that that the amplifier is directly fed by the alternator, and there's a current reducer of some sort protecting that poor defenceless battery! Or is there a bigger battery in the boot as well?

And I used to think that a Class-A amplifier that had to run for a few days to stabilise was the height of audiophile insanity!!


----------

